

Post-hoc Analysis of InstaWifi’s Launch - meltedxice
http://www.jessechen.net/blog/post-hoc-analysis-of-instawifis-launch/

======
rrbrambley
This rocks. Thanks for sharing all the details.

I was a little mislead by the title being "the average person donated 7.66$"
rather than "of people who donated, the average donation was $7.66," i.e. the
average user did not actually donate money. Nevertheless, this was a high
price to pay in a day and age when people avoid paying $0.99 for the most
entertaining and useful apps.

I have not yet downloaded the app (I am about to), but I am very appreciative
of the decision to not put ads in the app. I am a strong believer that the ad-
supported model must be broken, and I believe the way this will happen will be
via true usefulness and content depth (with which money can come from in-app
purchases, etc.).

~~~
meltedxice
Hi rrbrambley, yes you're correct and thanks to the mod who changed the title.

When I found out that the average donation from the people who donated was
~7$, I was pretty surprised because like you said, most people are hesitant to
even pay $0.99 for a high quality app.

In my opinion, ads makes the quality of the app suffer and it gives me a
negative perception of the app. There will be some people who are willing to
pay to remove the ads, but if you think about the use case for InstaWifi, the
# of minutes spent _in_ the app is not that high so its not worthwhile to put
ads anyway. I think ads only work on apps that are extremely popular with high
# of downloads. Otherwise, in general, I recommend against ads.

------
setFrankie
Awesome write up. Inspiring/Interesting statistics. Much love my fellow indie
developer

